# Nikon D-80 downloads and MS Vista problems



## tahmail (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know if I'll have much success in this forum because this is more of a computer problem than a photographic issue but I'll post in case someone else has dealt with the problem.
I purchased a laptop with the Vista operating system and have two problems:

1) the PC does not recognize the D-80 when connected for downloading photos via a USB port.  It simply does not recognize the "device".  My desktop with the XP OS, has no problem.

and

2) when I load the SD chip into the integrated card reader on the computer, about 25% of the files are corrupted and can not be used.  I can still take the chip and download the files on the system that uses XP but I'd like to be able to use the laptop when needed.

Any ideas?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2008)

Most definitely not. This should have been posted in the Digital Discussions forum. This forum here is for assignments and photographic challenges.

Ideas:
Try replacing the USB cable
Try replacing the memory card
Try if it is supported, switching the D80 USB from PtP to Mass Storage mode or visaversa, I think all Nikons can do this in the settings menu somewhere.
Try upgrading from vista to XP


----------



## dl4449 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the D80 and Vista home Premium and it works for me but only shows the JPEGS not the Raw. I use ACD pro for transfer works great and cheap.

Troy


----------



## tahmail (Jul 13, 2008)

The camera is in the "mass" setting and I've tried two different cards and get the same results.  I'll try another USB cable and see if it makes a difference.  I understand the "upgrade" to XP - Vista is definately a step backwards for MS IMO.


----------



## tahmail (Jul 13, 2008)

If I can get the WB to move this to "digital discussions", I certainly will.  Thanks.


----------

